# ATI Radeon x1950 XT fault-Diode



## Dennis Schmidt (23. März 2009)

Salut

Nachdem ich Google bemüht habe, aber keine zufriedenstellende Antwort gefunden habe, hoffe ich, hier kann mir jemand helfen.

Wollten meinen Rechner starten, doch es passiert nichts, er fährt nicht hoch. An der Grafikkarte (Sapphire Ati Radeon x1950 XT) leuchtet die Fault-Diode. Was bedeutet das? GraKa komplett fürn Müll, irgendwas lose etc.?

Ich hoffe jemand weiß Rat.


----------



## AndreG (24. März 2009)

Moin,

Hast du nen Bild dazu? Oder wo befindet sich die LED?

Ich kann mich nicht ensinnen das auf der Karte ne LED war. Dioden leuchten selten.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (25. März 2009)

Also die beiden LEDs befinden sich hinten beim Stromsnschluss. Eine ist für die Power, die andere ist mit fault betitelt. Bild kann ich gerade nicht hochladen.


----------



## AndreG (25. März 2009)

Moin,

Das sind Diagnostic LED's. Die zeigen an ob zu wenig Spannung etc.

Die Werte für ne 4870 hab ich. Werd mal schaun ob ich auch welche für deine finde.

Mfg Andre

Edit: Gefunden

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3044208



> Welche LED leuchet denn genau soweit ich weis sind auf ATI KArten zumindest auf der X-1xxx- Reihe 2 LEDS verbaut.
> 1.LED für "T_fault " und 2. LED für "ext_pwr" also extra Power
> 
> wobei t_fault zeigt das Ergebnis des Selbsttests anzeigt, den die Karte bei jedem Versuch zu booten automatisch absolviert. Ist diese LED aus (sie blinkt am Anfang immer, war bei meinem X19xx so), hat die Karte hardwareseitig den Test bestanden.



Sprich schau nach dem Stecker und test die Karte mal in nem anderem Rechner. Möglichist auch nen zu schwaches Netzteil

Wenns dann net geht sieht es nach wieder etwas mehr Sondermüll aus.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (25. März 2009)

Moin,

hab mir das Thema mal durchgelesen. Meiner Ansicht nach handelte es sich bei dem Problem um die LED ext_pwr, ausgelöst durch ein zu schwaches Netzteil.

Mein Problem ist ja die t_fault-LED. Weißt du, was es mit diesem Selbsttest der GraKa auf sich hat? 


Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe


----------



## AndreG (25. März 2009)

Naja das ist das gleiche wie beim booten bei deines Rechners, wenn du die ganzen Zeilen mit Cpu, Ram, Laufwerken etc liest. Nur nennt man es da POST.

Der checkt ob alles mit der Hardware i.O. ist. Und das scheint es nicht, darum teste sie mal in nem anderem Rechner und schau nach dem Stromstecker.

Mfg Andre


----------

